# Stock Photo Websites?



## BobsPhoto (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been looking through all the different stock photography webpages, and thinking about trying to sign up for one. I just feel like I might be selling out by trying to sell my photos this way. With not being that well known and not having any kind of connections as of right now, I'm not sure how to go about selling prints. 
     Just looking for other peoples thoughts and opinions on this. Thanks


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 15, 2012)

Everyone dreams of making money with photography. Everyone!


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

Selling prints is mostly about salesmanship.

There are different kinds of stock agencies. The micro-stock agencies that sell royalty-free (RF) use licensing and the stock agencies that sell RF and rights-managed (RM) use licensing.

Getty Images and Corbis are Stock agencies, while iStockphoto, Dreamstime, Fotolia, Big Stock, and Shutter Stock are micro-stock agencies.

iStockphoto pays the photographer 15% of what each file download of one of the photographers accepted photos costs. So if the file download costs $3.00, the photographer gets $0.45 If the file download costs $60 the photographer gets $9.

Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos | iStock
Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos | iStock


----------



## amolitor (Sep 15, 2012)

Just try it out! You think TPF critique is humbling? The microstock guys will cut you down to size right quick. You have to be quite good to qualify for the privilege of selling your work for pennies! Like, seriously pretty damned good.

Good luck!


----------



## BobsPhoto (Sep 15, 2012)

I know that the requirments to get on some of those MicroStock pages are crazy, considering the amount of money you may or may not receive. Just wondering what other people thoughts were on the whole deal. 'Stock photography' isn't exactly what I'm into, I have more of an artsy passion I guess who could say, I like to be creative in my own way. But don't exactly have a way of making money doing soo. Guess I'll just be another "starving artist". lol

Thanks for the reply's though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Get a Facebook page... and start taking bad newborn and child photos! Seems to work for a large number of people....


----------



## BobsPhoto (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a facebook and a regular website that I'm working on. Its a slow process because I also run another business but evently would like to do photography full time. My wife does photography with me and she is really into newborns. thats the direction she is heading in. As of right now I'm trying to perfect doing portraits,working with lighting, and off camera flash effects. I figure If I can get that going and do it well, I can use the social networks to get the name out there.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

For artsy work, try Etsy.

To get your name out there takes a lot more work than just doing online social networking.

You have to get involved locally, in the business community, the arts community, and more.

I took a quick look at your web site. I see a lot of basic and fundamental photography and use of light issues - subject under exposure, white balance, metering, composition, framing, backgrounds - particularly for many of the people photos.

I recommend you post 1, 2 at most, at a time in TPF's *People Photography* forum and ask for C&C.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 15, 2012)

Live the cliché!   


I'd check out your website, but you've eliminated a vast user base by using antiquated Flash.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 15, 2012)

You're far too late to make money in stock and it's likely your images are just average.  Nothing personal, but just move on to something else.

Nobody cares if you're 'selling out'.  You're not the 'artist' you think you are.


----------



## BobsPhoto (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, I know you said 'Nothing personal' but that was pretty harsh. What do you mean by 'its to late' to make money in stock photography. Also, how do you know what kind of 'artist' I think I am. Even if some of my images are just average to you and maybe other. There my form of artist expression. So... As I do appreciate your thoughts and reply to my thread. I don't need "Negitive Nacey" responses. Thanks.

*Bitter*... Does that form of flash not work on your computer ?


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 16, 2012)

BobsPhoto said:
			
		

> Wow, I know you said 'Nothing personal' but that was pretty harsh. What do you mean by 'its to late' to make money in stock photography. Also, how do you know what kind of 'artist' I think I am. Even if some of my images are just average to you and maybe other. There my form of artist expression. So... As I do appreciate your thoughts and reply to my thread. I don't need "Negitive Nacey" responses. Thanks.
> 
> *Bitter*... Does that form of flash not work on your computer ?



Check micro stock sites.

There are tens of thousands of images uploaded every day, some by people who make a complete living at it.

He's just saying that statistically you are most likely not going to be a wildly successful stock photographer unless you're crazy good.

That's what he meant by "it's too late."


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2012)

The stock photography market is not just oversaturated with photographs, its also vastly under priced as a product - and very low price product (almost worthless in the microstock) needs to sell masses and masses just to make any income and when there are masses of products - yeah your chances of mass selling are very to almost totally non-existent. Even the managers of the stock markets for photography admit that the business model they are running can't sustain itself and will eventually break - heck most of the photographers "shooting for stock" are really just shooting normally and making a side income on stock; because to put the hours in to produce the volume of work for stock simply won't make your money back at all for most people (you might be the one in a billion lucky one but eh -- you won't ).

If you want to make a bit of side money take some landscapes or creative art photos and travel around the local cafes and coffee shops - offer to decorate their walls in exchange that they take a cut of any sales of the framed photos from the walls. You could also diversify to other subjects and visit fares fates and showgrounds as well (mugs and fridge magnets also sell at them ). 

If you want to go pro - read up and consider apprenticing/working for/interning an existing company


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2012)

The stock photography business has changed significantly over the previous 15 years, which is what I think orljustin was referring to saying it's to late.

A large part of that change was brought about by Getty Images buying stock photography houses left and right, and then by Bill Gates deciding to jump on the same bandwagon by starting Corbis.

Good money can still be made from stock images if you have images that can be licensed for Rights-Managed usage (RM). Micro-stock agencies sell Royalty-Free licenses (RF).

Go to Getty Images.com and notice each image is shown as (RF) or (RM). Look at the RF and RM pricing, and how differently the pricing is determined for each kind of use license.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 18, 2012)

BobsPhoto said:


> Wow, I know you said 'Nothing personal' but that was pretty harsh. What do you mean by 'its to late' to make money in stock photography. Also, how do you know what kind of 'artist' I think I am. Even if some of my images are just average to you and maybe other. There my form of artist expression. So... As I do appreciate your thoughts and reply to my thread. I don't need "Negitive Nacey" responses. Thanks.



Wah.  If you were actually interested in stock and researched and read the micro forums, you'd find lots of people finding the market is over saturated for the average Joe like yourself.  You're the kind of "artist" that sounds like they're making a half hearted attempt to do this, so I know you're not really serious.  You worried about "selling out" instead of worrying about whether your work has any commercial value, so your ego is getting in the way.  Also, it seems like you're confusing stock with selling prints.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 18, 2012)

orljustin said:
			
		

> Wah.  If you were actually interested in stock and researched and read the micro forums, you'd find lots of people finding the market is over saturated for the average Joe like yourself.  You're the kind of "artist" that sounds like they're making a half hearted attempt to do this, so I know you're not really serious.  You worried about "selling out" instead of worrying about whether your work has any commercial value, so your ego is getting in the way.  Also, it seems like you're confusing stock with selling prints.



I'd sell out any day if it means I get more more to buy photo stuff. Ha!


----------

